# "EXPLOSIVE: What These SCARED Pilots Saw Will Shock You." on YouTube



## The Purge (May 28, 2019)

For years pilots were afraid to report these things.... Now that navy and air force pilots are OFFICIALLY reporting them with new reporting guidelines perhaps we will finally get confirmation that w e are not alone!


----------



## MisterBeale (May 28, 2019)

If you really want to know something, start hear and dig deep.

Steven M. Greer - Wikipedia

Bob Lazar - Wikipedia

Breakaway Civilization


----------

